# Dual Zone Thermostat models?



## sandwich (Oct 31, 2020)

I am looking to get a dual zone pulse thermostat that has 2 probes in Australia but am having trouble locating one. It would be nice to also have a timer as well.

I cant seem to find any australian models of the VE300x2 or herpstat.

I am setting up a new tank with a overhead heating element and a heat matt and would like a thermostat to run both on pulse with a timer for the lighting. I can use individual thermostats but it would be nice to get one that can run them all.

Thanks


----------

